

Google seeking to finance acquisition of Yahoo - ggordan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203911804576649121183551678.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
skimbrel
Got a source that isn't behind a pay wall?

~~~
ggordan
<http://gu.com/p/32zpk>

